# Aion - Latenzanzeige?



## Darkhunter-Furor (29. April 2009)

Hallo Community,

gibt es bei Aion eine Ping anzeige oder ein befehl die Pingzeit abzufragen? Schonmal danke im voraus!

Mfg

Darki


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. April 2009)

Gibt es nicht.
Und wird es wohl auch nicht geben.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (29. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht.
> Und wird es wohl auch nicht geben.



Gibt es den auch kein Programm um die Latenz zu messen?


----------



## chyta (29. April 2009)

wird wahrscheinlich addons geben, mit denen man sowas anzeigen lassen kann :S
wie übern TITAN panel bei wow, oder waaghbar bei who.

kannst wohl in den einstellungen zur oberfläche die fps anzeigen lassen ;p


----------



## Asaku (29. April 2009)

Wenn es Add ons überhaupt geben wird... muss aber auch atm sagen das ich in Aion nichts vermisse das Interface ist sehr gut gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyta (30. April 2009)

yop ^^

is echt... sehr sehr sehr gut =D

und die latenz hat sich auch langsam eingependelt^^
so machts zocken richtig hart bock!


----------



## aros91 (30. April 2009)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die Latenz anzeigen zu lassen in der Config.ini ist die IP gespeichert wohin der Server verbindet, 
danach über CMD anpingen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Mai 2009)

aros91 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die Latenz anzeigen zu lassen in der Config.ini ist die IP gespeichert wohin der Server verbindet,
> danach über CMD anpingen.



Haste das selber getestet.
Oder noch besser...hat es schon jemand hier im Forum gemacht!?

Ich meine so oder so der ping muss gewaltig sein...wegen china und so^^
Und das der ping mal "springt" (lag) das weiss auch jeder...weill die daten nicht mehr hinterher kommen..
Wegen china und weit weg..und so^^

Dann müsste man so nen ping von 30,000 bis 55,000 haben für ne sek oder länger..
Manche fliegen ja danach...

Naja..wenn das teill in DE mal ankommen sollte..also die AION DE Version..
Dann haste nen schönen ping von so 30 bis 90.
Und alles geht wie butter.


----------



## ManicK (3. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja..wenn das teill in DE mal ankommen sollte..also die AION DE Version..
> Dann haste nen schönen ping von so 30 bis 90.
> Und alles geht wie butter.



träum mal weiter... 

schöner ping im mmo ist 100-150, durchschnistt ist ~250.

und wurde überhaupt schon gesagt das es hier in deutschland lokalisiert wird... also übersetzt + seigene server?

die comm ist hier nicht soo groß


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Mai 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> träum mal weiter...
> 
> schöner ping im mmo ist 100-150, durchschnistt ist ~250.
> 
> ...




Äh..in *WOW* hatte ich so IMMER 30 bis 57 MS....das ist in fasst jedem game so...(2 Jahre lang!)
omg!?

Fals fragen kommen.
6000 von T-Online mit FP.
Schon seit jahren....low ping ftw..


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> und wurde überhaupt schon gesagt das es hier in deutschland lokalisiert wird... also übersetzt + seigene server?
> 
> die comm ist hier nicht soo groß



Ja.

Server werden in Frankfurt stehen und lokalisiert wird es gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

und das die Com nicht so groß ist stimmt auch nur zum teil man muss
bedenken, dass das Spiel erst in über einem Jahr erscheint!


----------



## Arland (3. Mai 2009)

Wie kommst du denn darauf? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Mai 2009)

_man muss
bedenken, dass das Spiel erst in über einem Jahr erscheint! _

he?!?!
Das game soll ende Sommer oder ende 09 kommen.....
Wie kommste auf deine aussage?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (4. Mai 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> träum mal weiter...
> 
> schöner ping im mmo ist 100-150, durchschnistt ist ~250.
> 
> ...


In WoW habe ich einen Ping von 50-70 und die Server stehen in Paris. In Guild Wars komme ich auch nur selten über 100ms. 250ms sind wohl bei dir durchschnitt, liegt aber eher an deiner Verbindung als an den Servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es auf deutsch kommt wurde ja schon beantwortet. Es dauert halt noch ein paar Monate bis zum Release, weil alles komplett lokalisiert und auch deutsch vertont wird. Wir haben übrigens auch schon einen deutschen Community-Manager für Aion.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Mai 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> In WoW habe ich einen Ping von 50-70 und die Server stehen in Paris. In Guild Wars komme ich auch nur selten über 100ms. 250ms sind wohl bei dir durchschnitt, liegt aber eher an deiner Verbindung als an den Servern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hö WOW server in Paris!?
Das is doch schon lange her..man sagte mir das die schon schon lange in DE.(umgezogen)
Sind deine infos zu wow Server alt?


----------



## Pente (4. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Hö WOW server in Paris!?
> Das is doch schon lange her..man sagte mir das die schon schon lange in DE.(umgezogen)
> Sind deine infos zu wow Server alt?


Nein sie sind korrekt. Standort aller europäischen WoW-Server ist Paris.


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Nein sie sind korrekt. Standort aller europäischen WoW-Server ist Paris.



Krass..und ich hatte immer so 30 ms...des nenn ich mal ne IMBA verbindung^^


----------

